

Carbon3D's Terminator-inspired 3D Printer - petilon
http://recode.net/2015/03/17/up-close-with-carbon3ds-terminator-inspired-3-d-printer-video/

======
altern8
That looks pretty cool. I don't know if there's any benefit over a traditional
3D printer, but it looks pretty cool.

